# short and long term effects of gh



## ken Sass (Aug 26, 2012)

what i am asking is what do you feel when you pin? headache dizzy nothing? second when your on i have heard of hand numbnesss, and aching joints, what else?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2012)

It really varies from person to person.  Zeek and I were just talking about that this morning.  Zeek, and some others I've talked to, really don't get the side effects that we commonly hear about.  I get them, but not nearly as bad as some.  I can run 5IU rips and be ok, while others are damn near crippled from the sides.  

I would say I feel a bit more lethargic after I inject, probably within about 3 hours I could take a nap if I really wanted to.  After about 2 weeks of steady dosing my hands definitely get the tingles and I have trouble gripping things.  I have never had any headaches that I would associate with GH usage, but maybe others have.  I have also never had dizziness. 

The first effect that I noticed from GH was that I was MUCH more refreshed after sleep.  Even if I only slept a few hours I would wake up quickly and ready to go.  Sleep is fantastic, sometimes I have vivid dreams, but they're not too bad. 

I would say the next effect I noticed was swelling in the hands.  My fingers got a bit fatter and you could tell I was holding onto some water.

After that you can definitely start to notice an improvement in the quality of your skin, as I noticed that I was getting noticeably leaner, even with a shit diet.

Been on GH for a while now, took the last month off, and just started back up a couple days ago!  Love it!


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 26, 2012)

Spongy said:


> It really varies from person to person.  Zeek and I were just talking about that this morning.  Zeek, and some others I've talked to, really don't get the side effects that we commonly hear about.  I get them, but not nearly as bad as some.  I can run 5IU rips and be ok, while others are damn near crippled from the sides.
> 
> I would say I feel a bit more lethargic after I inject, probably within about 3 hours I could take a nap if I really wanted to.  After about 2 weeks of steady dosing my hands definitely get the tingles and I have trouble gripping things.  I have never had any headaches that I would associate with GH usage, but maybe others have.  I have also never had dizziness.
> 
> ...


thank you...........


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 26, 2012)

ken said:


> what i am asking is what do you feel when you pin? headache dizzy nothing? second when your on i have heard of hand numbnesss, and aching joints, what else?




Hi Ken. I agree with what Spongy said. To also add a bit, I don't feel anything whenever I pin. I pin subq so it's virtually painless and there is no pip. Occasionally I might get a warm/flushed feeling but it's rare and I wish I got it more because it feels nice lol. Usually if you are getting sides you will back down on your dosage. If you are contest prepping and running a very high amount you WILL get sides at some point and will have to decide if the sides are worth the benefit short term.

The 'tingly fingers' and 'numb hands' I actually get to a small degree and it is mostly when I am sleeping. I will sometimes wake up from it and shake out my hands. It's like when you lay on your hands funny and cut off the circulation only it does it much more easily for me when on GH.

Never gotten any headaches or dizziness. I have had aching joints for years and I cannot say GH has made them any worse. I dose Osteo Biflex at 1.5 recommended dose and it takes care of the problem for me. 

Like Spongy said, the first thing you will notice is sleep. It's 'deeper' and you are more refreshed. A lot of folks have some very bizarre dreams and they can be quite vivid. As a fellow Vet I will not lie, I have relived a few unsavory moments but mostly I have non-sensical but very colorful dreams.

The second thing you will notice is a 'change' in your skin. It becomes more supple. It's a little hard to describe but you will notice it.

Okay - here is one that is a new one- I have not read this from anyone else but I SWEAR to you that my stache/goatee has become darker... I am salt and pepper all the way but the pepper is back in an increased presence ... most bizarre thing I have ever had happen to me. 

You WILL lose fat- and the stubborn fat that has been hard for you to lose at that. 

Pretty much the only two down sides are the cost and not fully understanding what the long term effects are. A moderate dose of 2 to 4 iu a day will probably not produce the negative sides but will produce the beneficial sides for you. My wife and I both run GH every day. She is 37 and I am 54. I feel like a benefit more from it probably because of my age.

If you have any questions this is the place to ask them brother. We have several grey panthers here and most of us run GH. Tap the fountain of knowledge and we will all do our best to answer according to what we have learned about how WE are affected.

Best of luck brother-
Vette


----------



## JOMO (Aug 26, 2012)

I have yet to get any sides on 2iu's. I will be bumping up to 4iu's in the next week and will see. 

Also on what Vette said, I have read that hgh can ''possibly'' reverse gray hair. I hope so. I have been salt and pepper since I was 17. Just found a couple of grays on my chest, l can only wish. And Im 26yrs old.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

JOMO said:


> I have yet to get any sides on 2iu's. I will be bumping up to 4iu's in the next week and will see.
> 
> Also on what Vette said, I have read that hgh can ''possibly'' reverse gray hair. I hope so. I have been salt and pepper since I was 17. Just found a couple of grays on my chest, l can only wish. And Im 26yrs old.



You need JUST FOR MENhahaha


----------



## JOMO (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha, I catch enough shit for it at work PIKIKI!. Should have seen the TI's at basic busting my balls for it, calling me old man, ect.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol I just want to give you a hard time buddy


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with what’s been posted above.

I would add that there is a synergistic effect to running HGH with injectable testosterone.  I am 46 years old and running HGH for 18 months.  I started at 2iu's per day and I am now at 5IU (2.5iu 1st thing when I wake up & 2.5iu immediately before bedtime.

While I deal with minor thumb and 4th finger numbness on my right hand I would say that is very minor.  The more difficult side effect for me is the lethargic or fatigued feeling I get in most afternoons.  I could literally take a nap everyday.

HGH is costly and it is not a magic bullet for fat loss.  It rewards you for eating clean but it will not forgive you for lacking a disciplined diet.

I have read the mainstream media lists side effects of long term HGH use include enlarged organs and increased risk of cancer.  However, there is also considerable documentation refuting these findings.  I believe that we are pioneers in a sense.  There are certainly risks but equally important are the gains we make.  I guess here’s the real question:  Is there a long term price to be paid for the short term gains we making in the shorter term?


----------

